# Regalo Radio A Valvulas!!



## Lord Chango (Ago 17, 2010)

Hola a todos!

Si, leyeron bien, REGALO! Y GRATIS!!!! Ja.

Bueno, es así: tengo guardada en casa una radio a válvulas (sin carcasa), juntando tierra nomás porque tenía pensado arreglarla, pero como por el momento carezco del tiempo y el dinero para hacerlo, decidí regalarsela a alguien con ganas de renegar, porque si sigue acá o termina en la basura, o termina desarmada y juntando tierra igual.

Bueno, la radio parece ser marca Douglas, ya que varios componentes tienen esa marca, incluido el parlante. Parece estar toda completa, no se nota falta de componentes, lo único es que el parlante esta roto, pero no es nada que no se pueda arreglar.

La idea es que si alguien la quiere, me avisa, y o la pasa a buscar, o envía a alguien a buscarla, o se la envío por micro (costos a cargo del nuevo afortunado, obviamente), estoy en Villa María, Córdoba, Argentina.

Les dejo unas fotos.

Saludos!


----------



## Dano (Ago 17, 2010)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Si, leyeron bien, REGALO! Y GRATIS!!!! Ja.
> 
> ...




Parece un velocímetro el dial de radio, andaban a 155kph


----------



## Lord Chango (Ago 17, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Parece un velocímetro el dial de radio, andaban a 155kph



Jeje. Si, y el interior esta en metros/segundo...


----------



## Imzas (Ago 17, 2010)

regalamela please, pero solo hay un detalle, vivo en chile, me fascinan esas radios!!!! y no tengo ninguna .
besus

es realmente preciosa, imagino verla por debajo, con esa maraña de cables y trimmers y esas lindas bobinas inmensas de sintonia con núcleo de aire, y preguntarme, como lograban cablear eso sin equivocarse.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 18, 2010)

Uta! estoy del otro lado del continente... pero me moriria de ganas por tenerlo juntando tierra aca, no me molestaria en nada.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 18, 2010)

ni siquiera se como podrias enviarlo . pero soñar no cuesta nada verdad?


----------



## Lord Chango (Ago 18, 2010)

jazminrojo dijo:


> regalamela please, pero solo hay un detalle, vivo en chile, me fascinan esas radios!!!! y no tengo ninguna .
> besus
> 
> es realmente preciosa, imagino verla por debajo, con esa maraña de cables y trimmers y esas lindas bobinas inmensas de sintonia con núcleo de aire, y preguntarme, como lograban cablear eso sin equivocarse.




Ahh, no sabes como es por debajo, realmente una artesanía de antes que se inventaran los circuitos impresos.




> Uta! estoy del otro lado del continente... pero me moriria de ganas por tenerlo juntando tierra aca, no me molestaria en nada.





> ni siquiera se como podrias enviarlo . pero soñar no cuesta nada verdad?




Averigüen, tiene que haber una forma, estamos en un mundo globalizado! (valga la redundancia)

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 18, 2010)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Ahh, no sabes como es por debajo, realmente una artesanía de antes que se inventaran los circuitos impresos.


Son interesantes, como si los ubiese ensamblado Spiderman 



Lord Chango dijo:


> Averigüen, tiene que haber una forma, estamos en un mundo globalizado! (valga la redundancia)
> 
> Saludos!


Si cerca tienes una oficina de DHL, FedEx, UPS podrias hacer envios internacionales 

Saludos


----------



## rscotto (Oct 3, 2010)

Soy coleccionista, me encanta, ¿todavia esta disponible?, vivo en rosario,
santa fe, argentina.
Roberto jose scotto.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Lord Chango (Oct 3, 2010)

Hola Roberto, todavia esta disponible, la tengo embalada y lista para despachar!

Saludos!


----------



## rscotto (Oct 3, 2010)

Que gran alegria, desde ya muchas gracias, bueno, si desidis que cumplo con los requisitos.
Si me la mandas, si puede ser por chevalier o otro medio a terminal Rosario, que de ser posible no sea por correo argentino por que los muchachos me hacen una de cada color.
Aguardo ansioso tu respuesta, te comento que tengo 63 años, y que la radio hera
todo lo que teniamos, mi señora es fanatica igual, quien sino aguantaria tener todo el livin lleno de radios. 
Adjunto algunas fotos.
Hasta que vos dispongas.
Roberto José Scotto
LE: 6.070.503


----------



## Lord Chango (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola Roberto, muy linda la colección de antigüedades, me encanta, parece que mi vieja radio encontró quien la trate como se merece. 

Me pongo en contacto con vos.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 4, 2010)

eso si es una coleccion.... debierias pensar en cobrar la entrada para ver esos equipos  ganarias buen dinero...


----------



## Imzas (Oct 5, 2010)

y bue, me salio la envidia que tenia guardada, pero si ellos saben cuidarla y son de ese mismo pais, creo que es lo mas acertado.
besus

Amigo, haber si nos puedes regalar una imagen con una vista inferior, para ver esa maravilla de artesania, anterior a la invencion del circuito impresom ahi me pongo mas verde de envidia .


----------



## Lord Chango (Oct 6, 2010)

Si, la verdad me tengo que disculpar con los que se quedaron con las ganas de tenerla, pero bueno, ustedes entienden que complicado puede ser el tema del envío internacional, no es nada personal.

Jazmin, voy a intentar conseguir una buena toma de la parte inferior, porque ya me la lleve al trabajo para despacharla, y lo único que tengo para fotografiarla es el celular, asi que no te puedo prometer una toma de calidad.

Saludos y disculpas de nuevo.


----------



## Imzas (Oct 6, 2010)

Pues nada, no necesitas disculparte, era broma lod e la envidia, me alegro mucho que la tenga alguien que sepa cuidarla . Al gun dia, cuando obtenga mi titulo Técnico en Informática, tendre dinero para agasajarme con esas reliquias tan hermosas.


----------



## rscotto (Oct 12, 2010)

Recibida perfecta.
Muchas gracias lord chango.
La estudiare a fondo antes de meterle mano.
Roberto.


----------



## mixato (Oct 12, 2010)

Impresionante la colección mis mas sinceras felicitaciones.!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Chango (Oct 12, 2010)

rscotto dijo:


> Recibida perfecta.
> Muchas gracias lord chango.
> La estudiare a fondo antes de meterle mano.
> Roberto.





Que buena noticia Roberto! Me alegro que haya llegado, me imagino lo impaciente que habrás estado este fin de semana.

Bueno, que la disfrutes, y si no es molestia, anda subiendo fotos a medida que la restauras, así todos podemos disfrutarla.

Saludos!


----------



## rscotto (Oct 12, 2010)

De acuerdo.
Pido un poco de tiempo, sobre fin de aÑo mi trabajo se complica, pero las ganas
siempre hacen que encuentre un rato.
Roberto.


----------



## rscotto (Nov 26, 2010)

Primero una buena limpieza con aire comprimido, previo retirar las partes delicadas.
Ya tengo el circuito, lo baje de internet.
Continuare, tengo poco tiempo en esta altura del aÑo.


----------



## Imzas (Nov 26, 2010)

Realmente esta muy bonita, como lo presenti, slo que le faltaba limpieza, y seguro que ahora luce mucho mas. .


----------



## Lord Chango (Nov 27, 2010)

Hola Roberto! Que bueno tener noticias tuyas. Y muy bueno que hayas encontrado el esquema de la radio, ahora queda, de a poquito, restaurarla.
Off-the-record, quiero decir que yo la había sopleteado un poco, pero era tal la mugre pegada que debes tener bastante tierra cordobesa por alla... 

Saludos, y esperamos mas noticias, como siempre.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 29, 2010)

Pero qué bonita que se ve sin la tierra que la sepultaba 

Esperamos fotos y novedades, cuando las haya.
Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 30, 2010)

UUUhh, en que buenas manos cayò la radio !!!   
Sds.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 21, 2010)

Y??

Que pasó con la radio al final? Hay nuevas noticias de Roberto y su chiche? 

Hablando de radio a válvulas, hace dos días rescaté una, intacta, que era de mi abuelo. Es marca "Radionics", tiene 7 tubos de flemming, y la mayoría son marca TUNG-SOL; uno es RCA y otras marcas más que no recuerdo en este momento.

Como NO tengo pensado repararla (ya la hice "caja"), hoy mismo saqué todas las válvulas y las limpié con alcohol; están bien guardaditas con una franela.
Estoy seguro que todas andan, porque la radio estaba en funcionamiento, nada más que no se prendía quien sabe hace cuanto tiempo (supongamos unos 10 años).

Tengo pensado dentro de poco abrir un nuevo thread, porque mi intensión primordial es hacerme un amplificador de audio con esas maravillas. Estoy seguro de que algo de 15W voy a hacer, seguro.
La idea es hacer un amplificador de guitarra, dispongo de varias válvulas y según estuve viendo son bastante conocidas... (6L6, 5Y3, 12AX7 (creo) y algunas más)

Espero me puedan brindar una mano, ya que no tengo ni la más pálida idea sobre esto.
Estoy dispuesto a todo, siempre y cuando el fin sea terminar algo bueno y de calidad.

Estoy muy muy ansioso, esta es mi oportunidad para darle paso a lo "Vintage".

Saludos a todos.

PS: No las tengo en este momento, no estoy en cas, pero ni bien pueda, hago ese nuevo thread y coloco fotos de todas, incluyendo sus marcas y modelos.


----------

